

Spotify made a tiny change to its logo – see if you've even noticed yet - raphar
http://www.businessinsider.com/spotify-changes-logo-color-to-brighter-shade-of-green-2015-6

======
Zekio
I like that new logo, looks more clean and flat

Edit: seems they havn't released a desktop app icon update yet, or i just
havn't received it yet.

